# Hotspot shield est-il craignos ?



## deuf86 (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé récemment le logiciel hotspot shield. Je ne sais pas si j'ai des raisons de m'inquiéter de ce logiciel, mais la façon dont il m'a demandé de taper mon mot de passe utilisateur à l'installation ne m'a pas rassuré...
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut faire confiance à ce logiciel ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas à quoi sert ce logiciel, mais moi, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est un logiciel qui ne me demande pas, de taper mon mot de passe administrateur à l'installation, car ça signifierait que n'importe qui peut installer n'importe quoi sur mon Mac quand je ne suis pas là !

En fait, ça n'est pas le logiciel, qui te demande ça, mais le programme d'installation, *donc, Mac OS* (car l'installeur fait partie de Mac OS, le DMG que tu as téléchargé, lui, ne contient qu'un script pour ce programme !


----------



## deuf86 (10 Septembre 2009)

merci pour votre réponse. J'aurais du préciser ma remarque: avant la fenêtre classique de mac os  où on me demande mon mot de passe, comme pour toute installation, une fenêtre propre au logiciel me prévient que on va me demander mon mot de passe, et qu'il faudra le taper, ce que je n'ai jamais vu lors d'aucune installation.
Ce logiciel améliore la sécurité des échanges lors de connexions à des hotspots ouverts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

deuf86 a dit:


> merci pour votre réponse. J'aurais du préciser ma remarque: avant la fenêtre classique de mac os  où on me demande mon mot de passe, comme pour toute installation, une fenêtre propre au logiciel me prévient que on va me demander mon mot de passe, et qu'il faudra le taper, ce que je n'ai jamais vu lors d'aucune installation.
> Ce logiciel améliore la sécurité des échanges lors de connexions à des hotspots ouverts.



Moi si, certains développeurs ont prévu cette alerte, afin d'éviter, j'imagine, des questions oiseuses sur le sujet, mais c'est un simple avertissement, et c'est bien Mac OS qui te demande le mot de passe, même si le développeur à la possibilité de personnaliser (un peu) la fenêtre.


----------



## deuf86 (11 Septembre 2009)

ok merci


----------



## xavax (16 Septembre 2009)

C'est bien ou pas Hotspot Shield? C'est vraiment anonyme? J'hésite a l'installer


Bon, je n'avais pas réalisé jusque là, mais au vu de cette dernière question, je vais déménager ce topic dans "Internet et réseau", car en tout état de cause, c'est là qu'est sa place !


----------

